# Custom Heat Transfers



## gigi1217 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking for quality custom heat transfers, Does anyone have any suggestions - Also someone that usually does not take 3 weeks for final product.
Thanks


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi - I have dealt with FM Expressions (transferfreedomDOTcom) successfully since starting with heat transfers. Service is excellent. A little work also with Horizon. I design the ganged up sheets. They print em up. UPS brings them in the door. And I'm in MEXICO!! How cool is that? See my website for what I do. Good luck!!


----------



## gigi1217 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I will check them out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TransferExpress.com only takes a couple of days. That's who I used for the t-shirtforums.com plastisol transfers.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use Ace Transfer Company and they are real quick and do a great job. ..... Jb


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

MayanXic said:


> A little work also with Horizon.


How is Horizon to work with? Quality?


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

paulo said:


> How is Horizon to work with? Quality?


I have ordered twice from Horizon, and the custom transfers work as promised. No problems whatsoever, good communication, takes about a week to a week and a half for the transfers to arrive (remember I'm in Mexico). No complaints.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Transfer Express quality is excellent - but pricing on smaller jobs is sometimes hard to profit off. Larger runs they compete well. I use Ace and First edition as well and have excellent results with the transfers. Depending on the look and feel I want will depend on who I use. Ace's cold peel product gives off a glossy feel and handles detail real well. The look is VERY close to a vinyl - I have cut logos with vinyl and you'd be hard pressed to tell which is which. However the first edition cold peel handles the detailed logos well also but leaves more of a soft hand and less gloss. Pricing on those two companies is very good and allows me to still make 200% margin on runs of 25 with one color. 

Chad


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 20, 2007)

I am looking for transfers for dark colors about how much do the transfer cost?


----------



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't believe that no one mentioned Semo Imprints

fantastic company, ask for Jim and pricing is the best I have found. Usually get an order in 4 gays.

John


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

jgapril said:


> I can't believe that no one mentioned Semo Imprints
> 
> fantastic company, ask for Jim and pricing is the best I have found. Usually get an order in 4 gays.
> 
> John


 
Well yea...but how many straights does it take to get an order?


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

deChez said:


> Well yea...but how many straights does it take to get an order?


Ah, you beat me to that one! lol


----------



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

OK OK, I get it, so my typing is not what it used to be, Sorry Jim.

DAYS people DAYS

John


----------



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

I still say, try SEMO IMPRINTS, pricing and quality not to mention delivery time is UNBEATABLE. Just compare pricing.

John


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use art brand. they're good, but you would have to place your order 4-6 weeks early. If I'm in a rush, I'll use transfer express. I can drive to them in 45 minutes.


----------



## coachpall (Jun 19, 2007)

I use VersaTranz (Custom Transfers - Welcome - Versatranz) and First Edition (Untitled Document)


----------



## theresaflores (Apr 15, 2006)

I use Mustang Graphics.


----------



## glaker (Nov 18, 2006)

Does anyone have the number to Horizion or a wbsite. I googled and found nothing. I know they are in Carson, Ca. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## glaker (Nov 18, 2006)

I would love to use Ace but I am in a time crunch and would rather have someone local to me in L.A. so that I don't loose a day or two in shipping. Thanks and I found them in compton and have no website. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

glaker said:


> I would love to use Ace but I am in a time crunch and would rather have someone local to me in L.A. so that I don't loose a day or two in shipping. Thanks and I found them in compton and have no website. Thanks anyway.


Image Setters is in So Cal and they do custom plastisol transfers: (310) 217-0363 They don't have a website


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

glaker said:


> Does anyone have the number to Horizion or a wbsite. I googled and found nothing. I know they are in Carson, Ca. Any help would be appreciated.


R&G CHAMBERS,INC./HORIZON PRODUCTS
3103 LAS HERMANAS
RANCHO DOMINGUEZ, CA 90221
310-762-1066 f310-762-9322

Hope this helps!


----------



## Skincandie (Nov 24, 2008)

*HELP Custom Heat Transfers*

Im looking for Custom Heat Transfers company's in L.A.
Low min order, and affordable prices.


----------



## backwoods (May 5, 2007)

Hi,
Check out Transfer Express, they are good and fast.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HELP Custom Heat Transfers*



Skincandie said:


> Im looking for Custom Heat Transfers company's in L.A.
> Low min order, and affordable prices.


Insta Graphic Systems Sales are in California, but I don't have any info on their minimum order or prices. They don't respond to email.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: HELP Custom Heat Transfers*



Skincandie said:


> Im looking for Custom Heat Transfers company's in L.A.
> Low min order, and affordable prices.


See above: Horizon


----------



## plan-it (Jun 3, 2008)

jgapril said:


> I still say, try SEMO IMPRINTS, pricing and quality not to mention delivery time is UNBEATABLE. Just compare pricing.
> 
> John


I just had a very unfortunate experience with SEMO, and I'm still shaking my head in disbelief. Their pricing is good, no question about that, and I was prepared to place my first order with them ... but when I phoned Jim with my credit card number, he told me it would be the end of NEXT week or the beginning of the week after before he could get to them. (This is Tuesday, so we are talking about 10 - 14 days). 

I told him I was told they had speedy, dependable service, and he said if I wanted to pay $45 rush charges he could get them out in three days ... I told him that his prices were almost what I was paying other places once you add in the rush charges, and he said, "Go back to where you used to go then", and hung up! 

Unbelievable! What kind of attitude is that to have when you are the owner of a company? I called back and he hung up again (I had just given him a credit card number and wanted his assurance that he was going to shred it). On the third call back he told me he had "torn it up and thrown it in the garbage" and further, that he had so much business that he didn't need mine!!!!!

Well, my friend, with an attitude like that, you certainly won't get it.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe he was having an off day. No need to put up with that though; especially with today's economic situation! I had no problem with their service. 

Have a great day.


----------



## semoimprints1980 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes Jim was having an off day. However, I do take my partners side. We do not have time to negotiate our prices. We do not lie about our turnaround time or prices. Multi-Colors 10 business days and one colors are 5 business days. Rush fees are offered at $15.00 per color. It is clearly stated on our website. If you do not like our prices then we are not the company for you. I do apologize for the way it was handled but once again we don't have time for people that are going to argue our prices when they are clearly stated online. This will be my last post on this matter. Thank You Breanna Semo Imprints


----------



## plan-it (Jun 3, 2008)

semoimprints1980 said:


> Yes Jim was having an off day. However, I do take my partners side. We do not have time to negotiate our prices. We do not lie about our turnaround time or prices. Multi-Colors 10 business days and one colors are 5 business days. Rush fees are offered at $15.00 per color. It is clearly stated on our website. If you do not like our prices then we are not the company for you. I do apologize for the way it was handled but once again we don't have time for people that are going to argue our prices when they are clearly stated online. This will be my last post on this matter. Thank You Breanna Semo Imprints


Well Bre, I just looked at your website and there is nothing on there that I can see that says multi-color imprints are 10 day turnaround. I don't want to beat a dead horse here, but after some people here raved about your "speedy, dependable service", I was more than willing to give you my business. You answered my question about why gang pricing was different than non-gang satisfactorily, and I called up with my credit card. 

10 day turnaround is ridiculous in this industry ... our customers expect us to be able to turn things around as quickly as a screen printing shop ... and if you're really that busy in this economy, more power to you. Perhaps you should hire a couple of people so that you can keep up with demand ... before your partner drives more customers away with his anger management issues.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

plan-it said:


> 10 day turnaround is ridiculous in this industry ... our customers expect us to be able to turn things around as quickly as a screen printing shop ...


Just a quick reality check - you guys are so spoiled up there in the USA lol! I am here in sunny Mexico and I am happy to get my transfers at all; be it from SEMO, FM or Horizon. Every time UPS walks in the door, I get as excited as a kid at Christmas!


----------



## plan-it (Jun 3, 2008)

MayanXic said:


> Just a quick reality check - you guys are so spoiled up there in the USA lol! I am here in sunny Mexico and I am happy to get my transfers at all; be it from SEMO, FM or Horizon. Every time UPS walks in the door, I get as excited as a kid at Christmas!


Yeah, but you live in a laid-back society ... and probably are happier and less stressed for it. I do agree we stress too much. But when my customer says they need it by Monday, I have to find a way to get it done or lose the customer. I'm not in the position SEMO imprints claims to be ... too much business


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Definitely less stressed. We are in mañana land here!! On the other hand, Mexicans like to wait till the very last minute to do whatever, including tshirts. So our custom orders are pretty well useless with a 2 week turnaround time on custom transfers. Result: I am exploring vinyl now; have had some very good results! Cheers!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

plan-it said:


> But when my customer says they need it by Monday...


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Next time you may find this helpful. If you need multicolor very quickly then probably Versatrans or Quick Trans.


----------



## plan-it (Jun 3, 2008)

wormil said:


> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html
> 
> Next time you may find this helpful. If you need multicolor very quickly then probably Versatrans or Quick Trans.


Thanks, Wormil ... I've looked at that before and checked many of them. For this order I'm using F&M Expressions: their spot color transfers are pretty reasonable and their service is fast and courteous ... and they apply better and easier than any others I've tried to date. 

I was only going to try SEMO because I needed a bright yellow, and I didn't want to pay a "custom color" ... that is my one complaint about FM - their only stock yellow is an orangey-gold ... SEMO's pricing is excellent, but their customer service ... is non-existent in my (limited) experience.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

I got a really bright yellow for a Batman spoof I did from Horizon. Try them too very fast.


----------



## semoimprints1980 (Sep 10, 2008)

Del (Plan-It) We didn't have time to argue with you on the phone about prices that are clearly stated on our website. I don't have time to argue with you on a public forum either but I can't sit back and watch you drag my companies name through the mud any longer. I have recieved 3 email notifications today that showed where you have continued to bash my company. I hope people realize when they read these threads that you can't please everyone all the time.

I wanted to take the high rode but thanks to you the "dead horse" has been beaten...it died...brought back to life...and beaten again. 

So for future customers let me tell my side of the story. For my customers that might read this and wonder what happened let me tell my side of the story.

Plan it was a potential customer that was helped via email in a very nice manner TWICE. He asked questions about why our pricing was set at the rates they are. This was explained. If he wasn't happy with our prices he could continue to use his current supplier. He decided our prices were good so he chose to call to place an order. When he called wanting a 3 color job in less than 3 business days we explained there would be a rush fee. (standard procedure with most companies) Our rush fees are clearly stated on our website. He became upset and said that there was no point in doing business with us because by the time he paid rush fees he is paying the same price that his current supplier charges. At this point it became clear we were spending way too much time on this person. Jim having an off day, and stressed out by all the jobs we had a deadline on for that day, told him to continue to use his current supplier and hung up on him. Was this professional? No of course not. When Jim hung up on him we had UPS pulling up at our door and we were trying to finish up the UPS labels for our customers that have events and depend on us! He was taking away time from our current customers. It was not professional to hang up on him but our customers yesterday that paid for rush fees on Monday and are getting their transfers today will appreciate it!! He was WASTING our time. Once again TIME IS MONEY FOR MY CUSTOMERS THEY PAY ME TO PRODUCE THEIR TRANSFERS NOT ARGUE WITH POTENTIAL NEW CUSTOMERS.

The customers we have that have bragged about our quick turnaround time and service are customers that have been intelligent enough to look at our online pricing and decide if we are the right company for them. Jim told you we have all the customers we can handle because it was clear that we didn't have time for a customer like yourself. Everyone in the industry will know what I am talking about. There are people that are good customers and others that you try to send to other places. You do this because you spend more time arguing with them and babysitting them and it takes away time you could spend on your customers that REALLY NEED YOUR SERVICE. We appreciate our customers and new customers and we do not feel that it is fair to take away their time due to price negotiations! I don't mind taking the time for someone that I know will become a customer. I have apologized to you and now I will apologize to my current customers that have orders with me currently that I have neglected for 5 minutes to type this to you. 

If Mr Del wants to continue to beat a dead horse he can. Last time I apologized and didn't really take the time to tell our side of the story. This IS my last post now that the whole story is out for everyone to read. I have customers to take care of and dont' have time to bash others on a website all day.
Thanks 
Breanna 
Semo Imprints


----------



## semoimprints1980 (Sep 10, 2008)

any spelling or grammar errors are due to being upset and typing fast...


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

This poor horse! 

My take is this: a novice printer meets a stressed out pro. Combine the fact that the first is just starting out and has a lot of questions and needs some coaching with the latter who is up to his eyeballs in work and whose cup of patience has runneth over and you get this! 

It was just a bad day. 

No need to bash SEMO, I have ordered from them like I said, service, quality and delivery time were just fine. When I had problems applying the transfers, my questions were answered via email. There are days (most) when I am as patient as a saint with customers who want to know everything and others (a few) where I practically kick them out of my store because they are driving me nuts.

I am sending a virtual shot of tequila (Herradura Reposado, my favorite) to all the parties involved to help you all have a great Hump Day!!


----------



## plan-it (Jun 3, 2008)

It was a bad day all around, and I apologize for any "bashing" of anyone. I'm sure they're a fine company and have many happy customers. 

As to my being a novice, yes ... some might say so. This is not my full-time occupation ... nonetheless I have placed several orders with different suppliers totalling well over $2000 in transfers in the past year. I'm trying to find the best supplier for my needs in terms of price, quality, and speed ... I don't feel like asking questions of a potential supplier is out of line. 

I'll take you up on the shot of tequila next time I'm in Mexico.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

You're on. A tequila and couple of cold ones. I'm in Merida, where the temp at the moment is about 105 Fahrenheit. And it's only the beginning of the hot season. If anyone's in the area, look me up!


----------



## emason84 (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Sheryl at Mustang Graphics this week? I have been trying to reach her, but cannot get her for some reason. I hope everything is ok with her, because she usually calls back very promptly.

Thanks!


----------



## Guajapen (May 18, 2010)

Great comments fellas, nice to sort of meet all you eager minds. Simple question 
where can i find a heat transfer place near Los Angeles and/or Ventura County. Any direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced Cheers!


----------



## mode (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a point person or contact at Ace or First edition that they have work with before? Do they have websites?

Thanks,
M


----------



## Phishy34 (Jun 3, 2010)

I deal with Amanda at ace and she is awesome. Highly recommend.


----------



## Phishy34 (Jun 3, 2010)

By the way if you call her, tell her Adam from Fishy's Tees sent you. Very easy to deal with and always on top of it.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Rodney said:


> TransferExpress.com only takes a couple of days. That's who I used for the t-shirtforums.com plastisol transfers.


Transfers express they're great,but the price,uhuhuh, they to bring the price down!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Phishy34 said:


> By the way if you call her, tell her Adam from Fishy's Tees sent you. Very easy to deal with and always on top of it.


I was planning to try them,,,,,,nonononon


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how much the average cost is for shipping when ordering about twenty-five custom transfers, from companies like Dowlings Graphics etc? Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Louie2010 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much the average cost is for shipping when ordering about twenty-five custom transfers, from companies like Dowlings Graphics etc? Thanks


$8-11 is average for me but shipping cost depends upon distance.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jeanette at Ace is the best!!! Tell her Spiritville was bragging about her!! We love her!! She takes good care of me!!


----------



## SteelCurtain (Sep 9, 2010)

Do these companies allow you to work with them via email, etc. and have them work on your artwork until it's the way you/your customer like it before getting them out to you? Can you just submit an idea to them and have them work something up and modify it 'til it's right? If so, which companies are easy to work with in this manner? Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

SteelCurtain said:


> which companies are easy to work with in this manner? Thanks.


Each company supports email to a varying degree, F&M and Mustang will work entirely through email. Howard will accept emailed files but you must call them to place the order (which I find annoying). First Edition doesn't respond to emails. Dowling doesn't respond to emails. Silver Mountain was good about responding through email, IIRC

Some of them have graphics departments that will design for you. I've never used this service so I can't comment.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just used SEMO on a large order. Great service. The job was a short notice job. They are only about an hour and a half from me. I drove down to pick up the order. Was the first time I used them. Will use them n the future. Very nice and helpful.


----------

